# Walthers Proto 2000 prog problem



## george356 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi, I have just bought a Walthers Proto 2000 series RS27 diesel - it has the QSI Quantum System sound and loco control factory fitted.

My DCC system is a Digitrax Zephyr xtra.

My problem - the loco is programmed as 03 in CV1, the sound is awesome, but I cannot get my system to read and or write any CV's. or to accept another running number.

I have tried Ops programming on the main,and dir, phys and page on the programming track. I either get the d-nd error message (ie no current draw) or a flashing BuSY, depending on which mode I try to program in.

Does this decoder need the additional resistor to give it enough current draw, or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks in advance

George


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

You can try putting the 100 Ohm resistor that came with the Zephyr across the programming track. It can help.
Another issue I've found is that the connection between the engine's wheels and the track is more critical when programming. Ensure that both the track and wheels are clean and slide the engine back & forth a little before reading a CV.


----------



## george356 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Waltr. The engine is a new one (unused anyway) and the wheels look totally clean, but I will clean them again. The track is a piece I keep especially for programming, it is sparkling clean, polished almost. The 100 ohm resistor goes in series with the red lead (to the track?) thus increasing the resistance?

Thanks again, off to try it


----------



## george356 (Jul 19, 2012)

Sad to report, no difference, will not read CV's in any configuration on either the main or on the programming track. It has me baffled, as my system reads and changes every other decoder I have. Driving me mad, to say the least, as I want to configure speed tables and momentum/braking, not to mention moving the address away from the default.

George


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok small error.
When you put the resistor in line with the red wire you do not increase resistance you just lower the potential current available to the layout or programming track.
That is called putting in a protection resistor and does not help programing but will help if you've hooked up the decoder wrong in the engine.
When you want to increase the load you put the resistor across the rails with the locomotive and this increases the load.


----------



## george356 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply NIMT, I was hoping you would see my post 

Would it do any harm to permanently wire the resistor in parallel across the rails? i.e. would it make any difference to the decoders I already have? If not, it makes sense to always have the resistor there.

I am going to have my evening meal then try again. I will keep you posted.

George


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

No, it really will not hurt anything to do that.
The resistor is really just a work around, a better thing to do is use a programming track booster, they allow you the full amperage and signal to program sound decoders with less problems! Just let me know if you need help getting one.


----------



## george356 (Jul 19, 2012)

NIMT said:


> No, it really will not hurt anything to do that.
> The resistor is really just a work around, a better thing to do is use a programming track booster, they allow you the full amperage and signal to program sound decoders with less problems! Just let me know if you need help getting one.


Thanks for the info, Sean. Tried the resistor across the rails (soldered to the end with the programming track feeds) - still no activity from the decoder 

I have tried the programming from every which way, I am now totally confused. I have another loco with a sound decoder installed (MRC into an Athearn RS3 - Erie) this programmes no problem. I am assuming that my problem is the Zephyr Xtra with the QSI decoder, the 100 ohm resistor as supplied makes no difference, could I use a higher value resistor?

If I were in the States I would take you up on your offer of a booster Sean, but I am in the UK. I am thinking of getting a PR3 programmer and use Decoder Pro, would that work do you think?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

George, I feel your pain.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I had both the PR3 and Decoder Pro and though they're great tools,I still couldn't program my sound decoders.I had to add a Soundtraxx PTB-100 booster.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea you have to use a programming booster!
The new decoders are getting more and more power hungry.
I can ship you one I ship to OZ all the time. Look around there and if you can't find one for a good price shoot me a PM and I'll set you up.


----------



## george356 (Jul 19, 2012)

Well, my PR3 arrived this morning from Digitrains (I had planned on getting one anyway as I want to use JMRI) so I decided to try it on this loco, Result = success (partially) - I have been able to change the running number and the speed curve, so I reckon it was money well spent. I will probably get a track booster later, as I think it would be a useful gadget to have.

BTW, I forgot to say hello in my original post 

BTW#2

These locos will be running outside on my garden railway


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Excellent to hear you got it going!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
QSI's can be a bit of a pain to program and set up, but they do sound nice!


----------



## george356 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for your help, Sean. I AM going to get a programming track booster, but it has just been relegated from the top of my list


----------

